# Sirius Radio - no signal - how to reset?



## Migizi (Jan 8, 2018)

2014 X3 28i
While driving and listening to Sirius Radio, I had navigated to some menu related to the Navigation and suddenly the Sirius Radio signal went away (as indicated by no sound output from any Sirius station, yet they all display correctly).

I called Sirius and thinking that perhaps a refresh signal would correct the issue. I went through the very painful process of listening to some difficult to understand, slow, monotone person read through script after script, almost 10 minutes later, and declining to renew my service before it ends, I was finally sent a refresh signal and it did NOT work.

I went into the Instrument Console Service Menu and issued a software reset - this did NOT work

I cannot locate any documentation that tells me what fuses are for what (in rear side or behind glove box)

#1
Can Anyone share with me the fuse diagrams - apparently this information is on a separate sheet of paper and not in the owners manual - I cannot locate this paper

#2
Any other suggestions on how to regain the Sirius signal?, - shall I remove the battery for 10 minutes, is there another reset I am unaware of?


----------



## marcozandrini (Feb 13, 2014)

It sounds like you subscription gas run out.


----------



## Migizi (Jan 8, 2018)

marcozandrini said:


> It sounds like you subscription gas run out.


No, as I sated above - the sirius phone support tried to sell me on renewing "before" my subscription ran out - besides, why would Sirius send a refresh signal if my subscription had ended?

Anyway - update - 
this morning, my wife said the Sirius - XM started working again, then she re paired her iPhone (6plus), made two calls and after that, the "no signal" issue returned.

so the first failure, was while accessing the nav
software reset - didn't fix it last night, but started working this morning
repairing iPhone - failed again

is there a firmware update I should be aware of?

Bueller?


----------



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

You should also check the X3 forum.
I know of no updates for this issue.


----------



## Migizi (Jan 8, 2018)

UPDATE-

the problem is intermittent - but I contacted the dealer where I purchased the vehicle because they sold me this car with a -1500 mile/30 day- bumper to bumper warranty - while I was there, they contacted our local BMW dealer who said antenna failures were not unheard of and as such are sending me to my local BMW dealer at their cost - to have a new antenna installed ~~and programmed to the car~~? - my appointment is later next week :thumbup:


----------



## Migizi (Jan 8, 2018)

Update #2

I had taken it in the the dealer and they did a software update per some bulletin that matched my symptom. This cost just shy of $300. The next day, the same problem occurred. I have the vehicle back in the shop now and the estimate for the new repair plan, which is to replace the antenna is $800 - :yikes:

If there were no warranty - you can guess that I wold NOT pursue this.


----------



## rockys (Aug 4, 2020)

I had an issue with my BMW i8 yesterday. The channels would all show up but no sound on any of them. The display said No Signal. I tried a signal refresh but it didn't work. I called Sirius XM and they tried to refresh too. The Sirius XM rep recommended that I contact BMW dealer. Today Sirius XM worked. The antenna going bad or loose is not really common. Glad it works now. Be patient and give it time if it happens to you. Definitely didn't want a repair expense!


----------

